# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Новая вредоносная кампания нацелена на посетителей сайтов для взрослых

## olejah

Новая кампания по распространению вредоносных программ была недавно замечена на сайтах для взрослых, каждый из которых имеет несколько миллионов посещений в месяц. С помощью всплывающей рекламы пользователи перенаправлялись на набор эксплойтов RIG, который пытался установить червь Ramnit.

Ведущий аналитик вредоносных программ Malwarebytes Джером Сегура (Jerome Segura) сообщает, что кампания, использующая рекламную сеть ExoClick, стремилась инфицировать жертв вредоносом, похищающим информацию.

Вредоносные всплывающие рекламные окна отображаются в тот момент, когда пользователи нажимают на элементы посещаемого сайта. Причем запускаются эти всплывающие окна за главной страницей. Они опасны наличием 302-го редиректа, отправляющего пользователей на вредоносный сайт, где скрипт определяет геолокацию жертвы, а потом пытается заразить ее, используя набор эксплоитов RIG.

Дополнительную опасность представляет тот факт, что весь процесс остается невидимым глазу пользователя, а сайт является доверенным. Одним из способов предотвращения этой угрозы является использование блокировщиков рекламы, которые запрещают загрузку всех сторонних рекламных объявлений, как безвредных, так и вредоносных. Однако владельцы сайтов все чаще запрещают посетителям просматривать контент, если обнаруживают, что они используют блокировщики рекламы. Это, строго говоря, незаконно в Европейском союзе, но происходит повсеместно.

Еще одним способом противостоять такого ода угрозам является использование современно антивирусного продукта. По сути, одно решение не должно заменять другое, и эксперты настоятельно рекомендуют пользователям использовать как блокировщики рекламы, так и антивирус с актуальными базами.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HealtHelp

*Всевозможные методы уже используют ради наживы* 
*Но нам, - людям, - которые помогают в борьбе с зловредами это не угроза..*

----------

